# wiring diagram for 2004 sentra with RF??



## MOS705 (Nov 24, 2004)

hey.. i have a 2004 sentra spec v with the dam RF package.. im trying to put in a head unit.. if anyone has a wiring diagram.. or just knows what wire colors go what.. can you please sned it to me.. thanks


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

bump i also need to know this.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I know I have asked this many times but why do you want a new headunit? I really like the one in my SE alot. Sounds good and its simple to operate. 

There is a website lingering around here also...its something like carstereohelp.com or suttin like that.


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

wanna keep your install a little bit clean? And this way you dont have to worry about your nissan harness's colors... Go to almosy any place that sells car stereo equipment, (hell wal-mart probably has it) and buy a stock wiring harness adapter for your car. And all the splicing and dicing or however you do your wiring can be done on a bench... and the colors on the adapter should match the ones on your deck. Enjoy!

Edit: Should be somewhere around 10 bucks?


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't want a head unit, I just need the wiring diagram. :fluffpol:


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

Well with all due respect, the original creator of this thread does.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

zimmer_kole said:


> Well with all due respect, the original creator of this thread does.


Well with all of my respect I was talking to Biscuit, because we had talked about the RF in another thread.
I could be wrong but I thought Biscuit was directing his question towards me.
I also think there was no need to point me out, but it's cool.
Sorry about that MOS705 heres the closest thing I could find to a wiring diagram. Good luck. http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I have my own opinions and you have yours. I have the freedom of speech dont I? I just beleive that the stock headunit is pretty damn nice. But its your decision not mine...just my opinion. But what I would like to know is why dont you like it?


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> Well I have my own opinions and you have yours. I have the freedom of speech dont I? I just beleive that the stock headunit is pretty damn nice. But its your decision not mine...just my opinion. But what I would like to know is why dont you like it?


Man you read wrong or something, "I don't want a head unit, I just need the wiring diagram." That was a few post up dude. I also like the head unit. See you so have freedom dude. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8s (May 12, 2005)

*Changing rear speakers in 2004 sentra*

Hey guys i don't know if u can help me but i have a 2004 sentra 1.8S with the 7-speaker system and i want to change the rear speakers but i cant seem to figure out how to do it. I can remove the subwoofer because i can just unscrew it from the trunk but the speakers are screwed from the top and i cant seem to remove the covers, can anyone help me??


----------

